# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Ζητω να μου χαρισουν καρδερινα

## Μαρακι8228

Μολις πριν λιγες ωρες μου εφυγε η καρδερινουλα απο το κλουβι  ::  
Την ειχα μολις 2 μερες..μου την ειχε φερει η γειτονησσα μου για να κανει παρεα με την δικη μου καρδερινα μηπως και ξεθαρευε λιγακι.
Ηταν οντως πολυ τρομοκρατημενο πουυλακι και δεν το ειχε να ζει σε καλες συνθηκες.Το θεμα ειναι οτι ειχε αρχησει να συνερχεται και ειχε ηδη ξεκινησει επικοινωνια με το δικο μου..δυστηχως ομως  η ευτυχως για εκεινο μου εφυγε την ωρα που το καθαριζα μεσα σε μια στιγμη μονο.Ευχομαι να εχει καλη τυχη ...
Θα ηθελα πολυ να εχω αλλη μια καθοτι ειδα αντιδρασεις απο το δικο μου που ειναι μονο του.Σκευτομαι στην πορεια να φτιαξω μια κλουβα μιας και εχω αυλη για να μπορεσω να τα εχω σε οσο το δυνατον πιο φυσικο περιβαλλον.Αν υπαρχει απο καποιον η διαθεση και η προθεση να μου χαρησει μια θα το εκτιμουσα..Δεν θα ειχα επισης προβλημα να αγορασω απο καποιο πετ σοπ αλλα δεν γνωριζω το κοστος και ουτε τι θα πρεπε να προσεξω σε μια τετοια αγορα.Το μονο που ειναι σιγουρο ειναι πως θα προσπαθησω να εχω οσο το δυνατον τισ καλυτερες συνθηκες διαβιωσεις τουσ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Μαρακι8228

Δημητρη ηθελα να πω..  :: 

*Διαγράφηκαν ποστ του μέλους dimitrakis που διαφήμιζαν κατάστημα το οποίο πουλάει αγριοπούλια, καθώς και απαντήσεις στα ποστ αυτά που έδιναν στοιχεία για τη διεύθυνση του καταστήματος.
Ευχαριστώ!
Αντιγόνη*

----------


## vagelis76

Είστε εκτός τόπου και χρόνου ......Δημητράκι τόσο καιρό που είσαι ανάμεσά μας δεν έχεις καταλάβει οτι είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας των άγριων πουλιών???????Δε ξέρω αν η καρδερίνα που το έσκασε ήταν εκτροφής(με δαχτυλίδι) και αν εκείνη που έχεις ακόμα είναι άγρια.....Του Δημητράκη όμως μάλλον είναι πιασμένη από τη φύση και αυτός ο γεράκος είναι πουλοπιάστης και πρέπει να μπει μέσα στη στενή για να νιώσει ότι νιώθουν και όλα εκείνα τα πουλάκια που πιάνει με ξόβεργες.

Σταματήστε εδώ τη συζήτηση για τις καρδερίνες και ζητώ να τιμωρηθείς Δημητράκι από τους διαχειριστές του φόρουμ γιατί σε θεωρώ άμεσο συνεργό του "γεράκου" που πουλάει πιασμένα πουλιά με 25-30 ευρώ.

----------


## michael

και να μην ειδες το μυνημα του βαγγελη δεν ξερεις οτι ειμαστε κατα της αιχμαλωσιας αγριων πουλιων??το αν εισαι κατα της αιχμαλωσιας η οχι ειναι προβλημα σου αλλα μην "διαφιμιζεις"μαγαζια με αιχμαλοτισμενα αγριοπουλια  εδω!  :eek:

----------


## vagelis76

Δεν έχεις καταλάβει οτι αυτό που κάνεις τόση ώρα από εδώ δεν επιτρέπεται??????
1ον κάνεις διαφήμιση και προωθείς μαγαζιά δημόσια
2ον μιλάς σε μη προστατευμένη ενότητα για ιθαγενή είδη και μάλιστα παροτρύνεις τα μέλη να πάνε να αγοράσουν Πουλιά τα οποία είναι *ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ* πιασμένα.

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Μαρια καλως ήρθες στο forum.
Η καρδερινουλα σου ηταν φοβισμενη γιατι γεννηθηκε και μεγαλωσε ελευθερη στην ομορφια της Ελληνικης υπαιθρου.
Για αυτο αλλωστε δεν το ειχε να ζει σε κλουβι.
Καλες συνθηκες για αυτην ηταν και για καλη της τυχη ειναι, να τρεφεται μαζι με τις φιλες της στα λιβαδια, να κανει μπανιο και να πινει νερο απο τα ρυακια, να κελαηδα και να πετα ελευθερη μεγαλες αποστασεις μεχρι να βρει το ταιρι της αρεσκιας της. Να φτιαξουν την φωλια τους και να μεγαλωσουν τα μικρα τους στο μερος που εκεινα θα επιλεξουν.
Γενικοτερα να ζησει την μικρη της ζωη για τον σκοπο που την ορισε η Φυση και οχι να περασει το υπολοιπο της ζωης της στο κατεργο του κλουβιου.
Γραφεις οτι εχεις κηπο επομενως θα μπορεις να φροντισεις πλυθωρα ντοπιων και μεταναστευτικων πουλιων παρεχοντας τους τροφη το χειμωνα και τεχνητες φωλιες την Ανοιξη και το καλοκαιρι, εχοντας ετσι την ευκαιρια να απολαμβανεις και το πραγματικο τους κελαηδημα.

Αν θελεις ριξε και μια ματια σε αυτα τα πολυ ωραια αρθρα : 

http://www.kiklos.info/wildfang.html 

http://jk21.yooblog.gr/2009/09/05/%ce%b ... %b5%ce%b3/

Τελος για να επιστρεψω και στο θεμα του μυνηματος σου, θα ηταν ευχαριστηση μου να σου χαρισω ενα Carpodacus mexicanus εκτροφης αρκει να απελευθερωσεις και την αλλη καρδερινουλα σου.

----------


## michael

να τολμησω να ρωτησω αν τα σκεφτεσαι αυτα που γραφεις???θες να σε βαλουμε σε ενα κλουβακι με αυθωνη τροφη και νερο??δεν νομιζω!

----------


## Diamante de Gould

> να πω επειδη εχω να παω σε ενα παρτυ μπορω να μαχαιρωθω αργοτερα. ετσι κι αλλιωσ: 1) κανω χαρη σε μια φιλη 
> 2) αμα συνεχιζουν να ειναι ελευθερα θα πεθανουν 10000% απο γατεσ, απο κηνυγουσ απο οτι να ειναι, ενα αμα ειναι προστατευμενα στο κλουβι τοτε και φαγητο και νερο και ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ εχουν σιγουρη!


Δημητρη τοτε μην πας στο παρτυ γιατι δεν θα εισαι ασφαλης.
Κατσε σπιτι σου και μην ξαναβγεις.
Και φαγητο θα εχεις και νερο και η ασφαλεια θα ειναι σιγουρη.

Φυσικα αστειευομαι φιλε μου αλλα σκεψου το.
Καπως ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα   :winky:

----------


## vicky_ath

Παιδια δεν εχει νοημα να μιλαμε με καποιον που τοσο καιρο που ειναι στο φορουμ μας δεν εχει μαθει τιποτα κ ο μονος λογος που μπαινει ειναι για να παρακαλεσει να του χαρισουν κανενα πουλακι!
Δημητρη κ για σενα δεν εχει νοημα να ποσταρεις πια μιας κ η μη συμμορφωση σου με τους κανονισμους του φορουμ σε οδηγει σε κατι που ονομαζεται BAN!

----------


## Μαρακι8228

Λυπαμαι που προκαλεσε τοση αναστατωση το θεμα μου..και εγω νιωθω περισσοτερο προβληματισμενη και στεναχωρημενη αλλα και παλι με ποια λογικη ξεχωριζουμε τα πουλακια που θα ειναι αιχμαλωτα και αυτα που θα ειναι απελευθερωμενα?
Οταν μας δημιουργησε η φυση δεν νομιζω τα καναρινια να εγιναν μεσα σ'ενα κλουβι..τι ειναι αυτο που το διαχωριζει λοιπον και γιατι να μην ειναι ολα τα πουλακια ελευθερα στην φυση ???  ::  
Ευχαριστω πολυ και για την προσφορα του carpodacus απο οτι ειδα ειναι εξισου ομορφο αλλα αυτογιατι να ζησει σε κλουβακι? Ισως το οτι δεν εχω ακομα εμπειρια μου γεννιουνται αυτες οι αποριες.
Οσον αφορα το γαρδελακι  μου το εκαναν δωρο πριν 2 μηνες και οντως δεν εχει δαχτυλιδια παρολα αυτα δεν θα ελεγα οτι με φοβαται ιδιετερα  νομιζω με εχει συννηθισει και εγω το νιωθω μελοσ της οικογενειασ μου.ζπερισσοτερο μιλαω μαζι του παρα με τουσ δικουσ μου   ::

----------


## vagelis76

Μαράκι οι περισσότεροι από εμάς πριν καιρό τις ίδιες απορίες και μπερδέματα είχαμε....γι αυτό η ενημέρωση από εδώ είναι οτι καλύτερο για να μάθεις.
Αν ρίξεις μια ματιά στην ενότητα των Ιθαγενών και τις συζητήσεις που έχουν γίνει σίγουρα θα καταλάβεις τι συμβαίνει και τι πρέπει να προσέχουμε...
και η πιο ενδεικτική ιστορία είναι αυτή.....
viewtopic.php?f=73&t=648
κανέναν δεν άφησε ασυγκίνητο.

Καλώς όρισες λοιπόν και σου ζητώ συγνώμη αν σε τρόμαξα...  ::   ::  ,αλλά η στάση του Δημήτρη είναι απαράδεκτη μετά από τόσο καιρό συμμετοχής του εδώ.Θα έχουμε το χρόνο να μιλήσουμε και να εξηγήσουμε όλα όσα "περίργα" συμβαίνουν γύρω από το εμπόριο ή παρεμπόριο πουλιών.

----------


## GiChoc

Το πρόβλημα με την αιχμαλωσία των άγριων ζώων γενικότερα δεν είναι το αν θα ζει ευτυχισμένο το ζωάκι αλλά αν θα συνεχίσει μετά από μερικά ( :winky:  χρόνια να υπάρχει ακόμη το είδος του.

----------


## Μαρακι8228

Ευχαριστω για το καλοσορισμα σιγουρα θα τα λεμε διοτι με ενδιαφερει και θα ηθελα να μαθω οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερα για αυτα τα πλασματακια!!  ::  
Μολις βρω χρονο θα μελετησω και το link για να εχω μια καλυτερη αποψη !!

----------


## Μαρακι8228

Καλησπερα  GiChoc ..δεν διαφωνω αλλα αν υποθεσουμε οτι καποιοι τα εκτρεφουν και γινεται αναπαραγωγη τοτε γιατι να εξαφανιστει το ειδος ?
Αν ειπα βλακεια ομως συχωραμε ακομα δεν το εχω ψαξει   :winky:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου Βίκυ.
Τι να μιλήσουμε με τον "Δηματράκι".
Μόνο να ζητάει πουλιά ξέρει κ ανταλλαγές και όλα τα σχετικά με αυτό.
Δεν έγραψε σε καμία άλλη ενότητα ποτέ για να μας παρουσιάσει τα πουλιά του με φωτογραφίες ή οτιδήποτε άλλο.
Αντιθέτως,έχει ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΘΡΑΣΟΣ.

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ  ρωτησες πχ τα καναρινια ειναι διαφορετικα και πρεπει να τα εχουμε σε κλουβι; 
εδω
viewtopic.php?f=14&t=3184&start=40

πιστευω να σε καλυψω.

διαβασε τα λινκ που σου εδωσε ο οδυσσεας.
η ιστορια που ειχα γραψει (δεν λειτουργει εκει ο συνδεσμος και τον ξαναδινω ειναι αυτη
viewtopic.php?f=73&t=648&start=0

και πιθανοτατα γιατι σε μενα δεν ανηκει η σελιδα στο kiklos.info ειναι αυτη
http://www.kiklos.info/wildfang.html

δημητρακη δεν θα αναφερθω στα λαθη σου αλλα στο οτι ειπες οτι οσα ειπε ο οδυσσεας σου κινησανε το ενδιαφερον να δεις τα πραγματα διαφορετικα .θελω να ελπιζω οτι αυτο ειναι ειλικρινες και ειναι μια καλη αρχη να αναθεωρησεις λαθη σου .το να κανουμε λαθη ειναι λογικο .να τα επαναλαμβανουμε ειναι το λαθος...

μαρια 
αν διαβασεις  αυτη τη συζητηση

viewtopic.php?f=73&t=649

 θα καταλαβεις πως ενα κοριτσι που μπηκε εδω ρωτοντας κατι παρομοιο με τα δικα σου κινητρα (για μια καρδερινουλα της)  μετατραπηκε σε ενα κοριτσι με πολυ περισσοτερες γνωσεις απεναντι στα πουλια και στο προσωπο του γνωρισαμε εναν ανθρωπο που ολοι νοιωθουμε περηφανοι που ειμαστε φιλοι του !

----------


## Antigoni87

Μαρία μου, καλώς όρισες! Μόλις βρεις χρόνο διάβασε την ενότητα των Ιθαγενών, και όσες απορίες δε σου λυθούν μπορείς να ρωτήσεις ο,τι θέλεις! Αξίζει να αφιερώσεις λίγη ώρα, και πιστεύω ότι σύντομα θα ξέρεις για τις καρδερίνες πράγματα που ούτε τα υποψιάζεσαι... Έχω βρεθεί στη θέση σου, και χάρη στον Οδυσσέα- Diamante de Gould και το Δημήτρη- jk21, αλλά και τόσα άλλα μέλη που μου άνοιξαν τα μάτια, άνοιξα με τη θέλησή μου το πορτάκι του κλουβιού της καρδερίνας μου.

Στην ενότητα των ιθαγενών να ανοίξεις ο,τι θέμα θες για να το συζητήσουμε, ώστε να μπορούν να ελέγχονται/εμποδίζονται ποστ σαν του dimitrakis και να μη λέμε ο,τι νά 'ναι  ::  

Πληροφοριακά, ο,τι καρδερίνα βρεις με 10-20-30 ευρώ, είναι *σίγουρα* αιχμαλωτισμένη από τη φύση. Και μπορεί οι νεοσσοί της να έμειναν ατάιστοι και να πέθαναν περιμένοντάς την... Μην εμπιστεύεσαι λοιπόν ούτε ασυνείδητους εμπόρους με τέτοιες τιμές για καρδερίνες, ούτε ασυνείδητα άτομα που σου τους προτείνουν!  ::  

Καλό διάβασμα, και σε περιμένουμε με νέο θέμα για να τα πούμε όλα!!!

----------


## Antigoni87

*"Κανόνες δημόσιας συζήτησης

-Απαγορεύονται αυστηρά οι αγγελίες και οι συζητήσεις σχετικά με την αγοραπωλησία εμψύχων πλασμάτων.
-Απαγορεύεται η εκούσια και επαναλαμβανόμενη διαφήμιση εμπορικών επιχειρήσεων.
-Όποιο θέμα ή δημοσίευση παραβιάζει έναν απο τους παραπάνω κανόνες, ή τους Όρους Συμμετοχής στο φόρουμ θα διαγράφεται. Αν κρίνεται απαραίτητο θα ακολουθείται και η διαδικασία που αφορά τις τιμωρίες των μελών που τους παραβιάζουν σύμφωνα με τους Όρους Συμμετοχής στο φόρουμ"*

Για τους παραπάνω λόγους, τα ποστ που αναφέρουν το κατάστημα θα διαγραφούν ή θα υποστούν επεξεργασία από τους διαχειριστές.

Παρακαλώ να μη συνεχιστεί εδώ η συζήτηση.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## jk21

...απλα να διορθωσω στην προηγουμενη αναρτηση μου για τυχον παρανοηση των λεγομενων μου λογω λαθους στην πληκτρολογηση 

οτι για την σελιδα του κυκλου εννοουσα σε μενα δεν ανοιγει και οχι δεν ανηκει .τωρα βεβαια ανοιγει κανονικα .μαλλον καποιο προβλημα θα ειχα εκεινη τη στιγμη

----------


## Μαρακι8228

Σ'ευχαριστω και εσενα Αντιγονη οποσδηποτε θα τα διαβασω ολα αλλωστε η ημιμαθεια ειναι χειροτερη και απο την αμαθεια   :winky:  
Θα τα πουμε συντομα παλι!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Niva2gr

Το θέμα μεταφέρθηκε σε μιά πιό κατάλληλη ενότητα. Μαρία, χάρηκα που μας βρήκες. Διαβάζοντας ό,τι σου πρότειναν τα παιδιά θα καταλάβεις "πού είναι το λάθος".

Απλώς έχε υπόψιν σου οτι στην ενότητα που μεταφέρθηκε το θέμα όλα τα ποστ περνάνε πρώτα απο έγκριση, επομένως δεν φαίνονται αμέσως μόλις τα ποστάρεις.

----------


## PAIANAS

Δημητράκη θέλω να πιστεύω ότι όλοι ζούμε στον 21ο αιώνα ,είμαστε πολιτισμένοι και αντιδρούμε σε βάναυσες και απολίτιστες συμπεριφορές των προγόνων μας (και όχι μόνο) που έχουν φέρει τον πλανήτη στο σημερινό χάλι του ..
Κάθε δεκαετία αφανίζονται εκατοντάδες είδη, γιατί ο''άνθρωπος'' χρησιμοποιεί λάθος το νου και τη λογική του.Αντί να έχει  σκοπό τη διαιώνιση και τη δική του αλλά και των άλλων πλασμάτων που βρήκε και θα παραδώσει στους επόμενους , βιάζει με κάθε τρόπο και χωρίς αιδώ το περιβάλλον και γενικότερα τον πλανήτη.
Δεν είναι μακριά η εποχή που οι καρδερίνες γίνονταν ωραία ομελέτα και τα κοτσύφια ,νόστιμα με τραχανά ...
Εμείς όμως πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε και να ενεργούμε αλλιώς..
Κι αν ο παππούλης που λες δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει ,εσύ σίγουρα μπορείς ..

----------

